# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Get in line....

## MIke R

This was the view  2 miles from the bridge today......and tomorrow will be ten times  worse 

God  bless them.....:nightmare:



image.jpg

----------


## davesmom

Happy 4th and welcome to California..!

----------


## MIke R

I don't know how they do it ....I'm glad they do it otherwise I would have no work but I wouldn't do that for love or money

----------


## MIke R

AND NOW THEY.....


image.jpg





ARE HERE...... :Music2: 




image.jpg


And I am safely tucked away in my boat

----------


## cec1

What happens when everyone wants to eat at the same time?  ("Table for two at 7, please.")

----------


## MIke R

If you don't have a Rez you wait for hours, or you eat fast food somewhere ...today is an absolute s**t show in town .....we have  all 40 slips and 109 moorings filled with a 100+ Boat wait list .....Lobster Pot will have a two hour table wait and they will be four deep at the bar waiting .....Front Street won't  even have a wait list, they will just turn them away ...,,,and some  call that vacation :nightmare:

----------


## andynap

You should start a boat catering service

----------


## KevinS

There are great times to be in P-town.  This weekend isn't one of them.

----------

